
Commission proposes updates data protection rules for EU institutions - andygambles
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-17-16_en.htm
======
andygambles
Interesting part is EU have decided all these cookie accept banners are a PITA
and so users should be allowed to set cookie permissions in "software
applications enabling accessing to the internet"

Which was suggested when the original law came to pass in 2012.

